# Budgies vent question.



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

If a vent looks bigger than usual, not swollen big but opening looks larger than normal. I see nothing coming out and her poop is normal. does it mean anything?

I noticed snowflake been looking like she is fat/overweight and her vent area seems longer then usual.

She acts quite normal, she is her active self.

Maybe it is my imagination? She will not hold still long enough to take a good enough look.

She never has come into condition, here cere is white. I kinda wonder if it is one of those things when birds lay eggs without mating.

I am going to try to keep a good eye on her and hope to get a good bum view.

*EDIT*

She is scratching her vent with her foot a lot. I think she may be constipated from not drinking

I replaced their water bowl with a different container and I noticed they have not been drinking normally for they can not seem to figure out how to get to the water. It is a covered water bowl with perch. the old water container had no cover.

I just now replaced it with their old water container and they all ran to it eager to drink so I am going to see if it improves as she starts to drink more regular. Her bum problem seemed to have started with the changing of water bowls so i think it will help her, I also placed some bird water soluble vitamins in the water.

*EDIT*

She seems to be doing better a day later. She is not fluffing up or scratching her bum as frequently as yesterday so i am feeling better. her poor bum is red and irritated but i think its from her itching. poor little girl. i put the bath up for a few hours hoping she would want to bathe for it should be sothing to a red bum but she did not  she drank a lot


----------



## Striker (May 31, 2009)

I wouldn't have thought that she would be laying eggs if she wasn't in breeding condition. I don't think the hormone levels would be high enough for her to even begin laying with or without a mate. 

Could it be intestinal parasites? Seems unlikely but if they're..uhm.. causing irritation in the vent area, that might explain why it looks swollen-but-not swollen and also may be a contributing factor to the irritation she's feeling (ie. scratching). 

Might be worth giving them a worming even if they're on schedule? If she seems better just watch her and provide plenty of cool water.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I do not think its parasites or the other birds will have it too. She seems to be a ton better today. her bum looks a little better and she is not itching/scratching it as much. I can not take her to the vet. all my disposable money went to taxi rides for 2 weeks and an insurance deductible from my car accident. she will not even let me touch her. she is wild poor little girl. she is doing better today so I am hoping it all will pass


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Hoping that your budgie's doing better today and recovers completely very quickly!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

PrincipePio said:


> Hoping that your budgie's doing better today and recovers completely very quickly!


Thank you. she seems to be feeling better thank goodness.


----------

